# reddit thinks that uber drivers suck



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2xc88w


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

If you don't want to hear honest answer why do you even ask ,since you have asked SFU and lessen .


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I love it! It's a race to the bottom. Uber will be nothing more than the worst cab ride you ever had at 1/3 the price. Thats if they don't go broke first subsidizing rides. 4 billion $ company my ASS.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Expecting top notch drivers at these rates is like expecting PhD grads working at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Expecting top notch drivers at these rates is like expecting PhD grads working at Wal-Mart.


You understand that any 16 year old can drive? There is no skill involved or expertise required.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Lou W said:


> You understand that any 16 year old can drive? There is no skill involved or expertise required.


What a stupid statement. I know how to turn on the stove, so I guess that makes me a chief. Not every one that drives can be a good TNC driver. It's not rocket science, but does require certain skills.The last price reduction took the 25% that was profit. Now you have to game guarantee or surges to make a profit.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I started driving cab in la when we use to get pick up addresses over the shitty analog radio and then use a tomas guide book to get to the addresses
And if you asked the dispatcher to spell the name of street for you, he would tell you to go drive for lyft and uberx
I made that last part up.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

The Kid said:


> What a stupid statement. I know how to turn on the stove, so I guess that makes me a chief.


Not a good analogy. Chiefs don't cook as their squaws do that for them .


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

LOL chef


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lou W said:


> You understand that any 16 year old can drive? There is no skill involved or expertise required.


Customers who have used Uber before, and have used Uber now, beg to differ.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

The Kid said:


> What a stupid statement.


I think you're stupid. Nah!!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

The Kid said:


> LOL chef


reminds me of the commercial with the guy painting the KC Cheifs end zone and one of the players comes by and says "Looks great, but who are the Chefs".


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I always love the "it's driving, a trained monkey can do it" guys. 

All my passengers tell me they don't give a shit if the guy is a shitty driver and doesn't know where the hell he is. They like taking their lives for granted. Ask em.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> reminds me of the commercial with the guy painting the KC Cheifs end zone and one of the players comes by and says "Looks great, but who are the Chefs".


Is that the "great googily moogily" one?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Is that the "great googily moogily" one?


I think it was a Southwest commercial in their "Wanna Get Away" campaign and it shows this guy finishing up painting the Chiefs end zone and a player walks by and says that to him because he left out the I. Then they say 'Wanna get away". They had some other good ones but that was one of my favs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I think it was a Southwest commercial in their "Wanna Get Away" campaign and it shows this guy finishing up painting the Chiefs end zone and a player walks by and says that to him because he left out the I. Then they say 'Wanna get away". They had some other good ones but that was one of my favs.


It was Snickers:


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL, that's right. Snickers kept popping into my mind but for some reason I was thinking Southwest did it. As much as I liked the commercial I would have thought I would have remembered better. Sucks getting old.


----------

